# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Katana made out of blue damascus steel?

## Magda C.

Hello dear sword-community,

Im quite new to this forum and I hope I have chosen the correct sub-forum for my question.
My fiancé is looking for a *katana made out of blue damascus steel*. He told me that he saw such a katana once online, but then couldnt find the website anymore.
I was hoping to find help here, after searching for ages and almost crashing google  :Wink: 

Actually we both think that this katana was made out of a material similar to that of these knifes (We believe it is damascus steel):

http://www.hobby-messer.de/bilder/me...58-768x576.jpg
http://www.poulstrande.com/pic/blade...e/blades35.jpg

If anyone knows how to get such a katana, please let me know.

Thank you all in advance!

Cheers,

Magda  :Cool:

----------


## Mark. H

Hi Magda,

The blades that you've posted appear to be titanium damascus. Titanium isn't really a suitable material for the blade itself, but is used as cladding (for aesthetics) with the core being of a hardened steel. Knives like the ones posted are somewhat uncommon, but for a sword blade to be constructed with titanium cladding is pretty much unheard of.

The problem is that the use of titanium does have a detrimental effect on performance when compared to steel, and titanium is much more expensive as a raw material. In effect, a titanium sword would cost many times that of a steel blade, but with significantly reduced functionality. You'd end up with a very expensive wall hanger, which didn't have the traditional look associated with a katana (this wouldn't be desirable to all that many people).

I do remember seeing a red hued blade on another forum for review that was 'titanium infused', but for me at least it was not at all appealing. They only come in red if I remember correctly, but it's maybe worth a look.

I've attached a picture of it just incase it appeals to you.



Hope this helps.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Damascus steel blades can be stained in various colours. Blueish-gray blades are common enough on knives from India and Pakistan, and some of the same makers do swords. Sometimes the photography makes them look more blue and less gray.

I don't know how katana-like a katana-like sword from such a manufacturer would be.

----------


## Ulrich H

> Hello dear sword-community,
> 
> ...*katana made out of blue damascus steel*. He told me that he saw such a katana once online, but then couldnt find the website anymore.


Hi Magda,

I think, it should be this http://www.wkc-sports.de/JAP11BlueW283.html or that one: http://www.wkc-sports.de/JAP12BlueW283.html

Cheers,
Ulrich

----------


## Mark. H

Turns out that the ones in the links in the OP are actually pattern welded Nickel.

----------


## Ulrich H

> Turns out that the ones in the links in the OP are actually pattern welded Nickel.


The description don't say so. Okay, "German Steel" should be the same bullsh!t as the WKC "Tamahagane", but are there any other reason not to trust the description? Have you or anyone else analysed one of these blades?

----------


## Mark. H

> The description don't say so. Okay, "German Steel" should be the same bullsh!t as the WKC "Tamahagane", but are there any other reason not to trust the description? Have you or anyone else analysed one of these blades?


I don't understand what you're saying.

If you look thought the websites that Magda posted links to, it clearly states that the cladding is pattern welded Nickel. The links themselves are just photos, no description.

The site is Danish, but it clearly states Nickel, which translates to  Nickel!

----------


## Mark. H

This article may be of interest-
faq.customtacticals.com/materials/damascus.php

----------


## Ulrich H

> I don't understand what you're saying.
> 
> If you look thought the websites that Magda posted links to, it clearly states that the cladding is pattern welded Nickel. The links themselves are just photos, no description.
> 
> The site is Danish, but it clearly states Nickel, which translates to  Nickel!


ops... sorry, I've thought you answered to my posting. I'm not familiar with internet-speak, so I havn't had a clue what "OP" should meant. In my real life-world "OP" means "operation room"...  :Wink:

----------


## Mark. H

> ops... sorry, I've thought you answered to my posting. I'm not familiar with internet-speak, so I havn't had a clue what "OP" should meant. In my real life-world "OP" means "operation room"...


Ah, sorry for the confusion.

----------

